

UC suspends new logo following public outcry - sumukh1
http://www.dailycal.org/2012/12/14/uc-suspends-newly-designed-logo/

======
stephengillie
[http://news.cs.washington.edu/2012/12/08/university-of-
calif...](http://news.cs.washington.edu/2012/12/08/university-of-california-
changes-logo-to-keep-pace-with-uw/)

 _During the previous century, under memorable President Dick McCormick, the
University of Washington hired a bunch of consultants who modernized its
athletic logo from a husky to a ferret.

The University of California – ever a laggard, but never by too much – is now
keeping pace, changing the UC seal to a pull-tab.

We commend UC leadership, and congratulate our colleagues at Berkeley, San
Diego, and the other UC campuses, on this important modernization._

~~~
newishuser
Ha, and from the computer science department no less. The new logo to me looks
like a buffering pull tab with a butt crack.

